# سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب



## candy shop (2 أبريل 2007)

1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............


--------------------​


----------



## Nemoo (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

من أنـــــت .............؟ 
نيمو​ 
2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
لمن احببته بصدق​ 
3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
لمن احببته بصدق ​ 
4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
موت اول حب فى حياتى​ 
5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟
أمى ​ 
6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
صوت ابونا فى القداس​ 
7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
مفيش​ 
8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
الحب​ 
9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
الحب​ 
10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟
مفيش ​ 
11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟
حبيبى الاول ويكون لسه عايش وتكون الى حصلت دى مجرد تخيللات ​ 
12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
مش فى بالى​ 
13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
الصوره هرسم ورده بيها شوك
وهكتب تحتها الحب​ 
14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
الروتين​ 

--------------------​


----------



## نانسى احمد (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 
نانسى

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
الى امى
3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 

لكل اللى اذانى فيوم من الايام
4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
خبر سفر والدتى

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
مفيش حد بنفذله كل طلباته

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
صوت ماما....وعموما انا بحب الاغانى جداا

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
مفيش ..بس نفسى بجد الاقى حاجة كده..

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 

معتقدشى ان فيه

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
بخاف من الزمن جدااااااااااااااااا ...وبفكر كتييييير مخبى ليا ايه

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 

لما بتكلم مع اى حد غريب
11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 

حبيب المستقبل

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟
ااقتل كل واحد مبيفكرشى غير فى ايذاء الناس......بس طبعا لو يستهلوا دى حاجة تانية بقى. 13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
الحياة قاسية ومملة اوى

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............

لحد دلوقتى بحس ان الحياة كلها ملل............مفيش اى جديد فى الحياة....روتين يومى ممل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fight the devil (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 
salman shamoon

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
iam still looking for that person
3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
i will give it to the ground

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
they are too many

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
my belovedmother

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 

birds
7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 

iam still looking and i wish i can find her as soon as posible
8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 

evrytime i help someone i would like to do it over and over

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 

unfathefull wife
10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 

the behave of my father
11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 

the promises of my lord jesus

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟
i havent thought about it yet
13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 

a crying eye and under neath it i will write my mother the tears of my eye
14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............

being alone for more than 7years but now and dont feel it becaus i see my lord jesas around me and the love of the mother mery.


----------



## mrmr120 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

موضوع جميل اوى  

من أنـــــت .............؟ 
مرمر​ 
2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
الى ربى يسوع الى فدانى بدمة​ 
3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
الى اى حد ممكن يجرحنى او يظلمنى​ 
4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
موت عمى
واى حد عزيز عليا تعبان​ 
5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
محدش​ 
6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
اى حد يدينى نصيحة تفدنى​ 
7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
انتيمى فى المدرسة ​ 
8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟
اقابل حد عزيز عليا​ 
9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
الظلم والكدب والجرح​ 
10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
الظلم​ 
11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
حد معجبة بية بس دة فى الاحلام​ 
12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
مفيش​ 
13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
ارسم السما والبحر 
مش هكتب حاجة ​ 
14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
الحاجات الى بتبقى مكررة فى الحياة ​ 


​


----------



## العجايبي (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

_*من أنـــــت .............؟
مينا لطفى

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
لمن احببته

- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟
الظالم

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
لما تعب ابى

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
امى

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
البابا شنودة والبابا كيرلس


7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....
الملك العقرب (بيشو)

- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟
الحب

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟
حب الناس


10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
الظلم


- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
معجبة


- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
اضرب واحد 


- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
يسوع


14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
لما استنى ميعاد الطعام*_


----------



## محب للمسيح (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

من انت؟ محب للمسيح باقه ورد لمن تهديهااااا الى القائمين على المنتدىباقه شوك لمن تهديهااا للذين يودون زرع الفتنه اسواء خبر سمعته موت جدتى شخص لا ترفض له طلب عقلى عندما يقتنع من يطربك صوت الترانيم رغم عدم معرفتى بكل معناها من هو توئم روحى واحد صحبى اسمه مايكل رغم غبائه ماهى التجربه التى تتمنى تكراراهااااا الثانويه العامه ماهو اكثر شى تخشاه الموت على باطل ماهو اكثر شى يشعرك بالخجل  التدخل بين الرجل وزجيه بدون قصد وتسبب فى مشكله الحمامه من المسيح - جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا الزواج [- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة  مسيح    - كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟خطيب المسجد الذى بجوارى  يوم الجمعه        /SIZE]


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*




> 1- من أنـــــت .............؟



عبد الإله ..




> 2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟



للمصلحين ..



> 3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟



للغشاشين ..




> 4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟



خبر يحمل ظلمًا نزل على بعض من أحب ..




> 5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟



لا يوجد في الأحياء ..



> 6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟



صوت ينطق بالحق ..




> 7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟



لا يوجد ..



> 8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟



شيء حمدني الناس عليه ..



> 9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟



ندم لا ينفع ..



> 10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟



عتاب محب ..



> 11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟



حبيب مُنْتَظَر ..



> 12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟



ما خلقتُ لأجرم !



> 13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟



سأرسم ( الدنيا ) .. وأكتب ( احذروها ) ..



> 14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............



العجز ..​


----------



## جورج كمال (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

- من أنـــــت .............؟   جورج


2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟  قلبي 

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟  لكل من افتكر اني كداب او مخادع

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟  وفاة اي شخص 

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟  كل من يحبني

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟  صوت البحر 

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟  من يفهمني من نظرة عين 

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟  الحب

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟  الموت

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟  الكلام في الممنوع 

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟  شخص ما في عقلي

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟  قتل احد الاشخاص 

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ ارسم قلب وكتب تحته  الحب الجميل 

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............ كترة الكلام في موضوع واحد


----------



## thelife.pro (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 
أنا الّذي نظرَ الأعمى إلى أدبي ...... وأسمعت كلماتي كُلَّ من به صَمَمُ

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
بالنسبة لي لا اهدي باقة فالواحدة منها تكفي 
واهديها لمن احب 

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
لا أهديها لاحد 

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
انه يجب على من يقرأ هذا الموضوع ان يجيب 

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
والدتي .... باعتبار والدي متوفي 

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
 صوت الماء في نهر 

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
للاسف ولدت روحي وحدها 

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
السفر بعيدا عن المنزل دون اخبار احد 

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟
ان اعجز امام سؤال من اسئلتك  

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
ان امسك كأس لاشرب واراها فارغة ( ابحثوا بالمضمون )

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
اتمنى ان تكون رسالة من الماضي تعلمني ان ما مررت به كان حلما 

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
قتل عدم الاقتناع في داخلي ( بمعنى اخر المخ اليابس )

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
سأرسم قطعة جليد تذوب 
واكتب تحتها نهاية من مشى طريقي ( اعتقد تعلمين اي طريق اقصد )

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
اعتذر فلا يوجد للملل مكان في داخلي 
لانه في ساعات فراغي اقطع في التفكير مسافات كبيرة ​
اتمنى ان اكون قد احسنت الاجابة 
شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*




> 1- من أنـــــت .............؟


 
- انسان 




> 2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟


 
- للانسانة اللي بحبها ولكل افراد المنتدي
 



> 3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟



 
- لكل انسان له قلبه يمتلي بالقسوة والحقد علي الاخرين  




> 4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟


 
- وفاة والدي




> 5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟


 
- اب اعترافي والدتي والانسانة اللي بحبها




> 6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟


 
- زياد شحاته




> 7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟



 
- للاسف انا مش اجتماعي :new2: 




> 8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟



 
- رحلة طويلة 




> 9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟



 
- الفتور في حياتي الروحية




> 10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟



 
- اني اللي قدامي يعاملني بشئ من التميز بغض النظر عن الاسباب انا بحب البساطة ولما حد يعاملني بتميز بتوتر جداا




> 11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟


 
- من حبيبتي بالطبع :smil12: 




> 12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟



 
- قتل زوجتي استير :yahoo: 




> 13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟


 
- ها ارسم صليب واكتب تحته مصلوب لاجلي انا الخاطئ




> 14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............



​

- الدنيا:new2: ​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

شكرا ليك يا الطائر الشجاع على الرد الدبلوماسى وربنا يوفقك  بس فى تعليق ضغير الناس بتحمد ربنا مش البشر وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى ليك يا جورج على الرد بس بلاش موضوع ا لقتل ده وربنا يوفقك ويحققلك كل ما تتمناه ما عدا القتل وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى ليك على الرد 

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
انه يجب على من يقرأ هذا الموضوع ان يجيب 


كان ممكن متجوبش لو انت عايز   شكرا ليك وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى ليك يا كوبتك بس قولى ازاى بقى


11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟  

- من حبيبتي بالطبع  


12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟  

- قتل زوجتي استير 

 مش ده  تناقض  ولا ايه ميرسى وربنا يوفقك ويحققلك كل ما تتمناه بس ما عدا الاخيره:yahoo:​


----------



## anows522 (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

wesam shenouda shehata


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

 

> ميرسى ليك يا كوبتك بس قولى ازاى بقى


 
- ميرسي وها اقولك ازاي​





> 11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟


​


> - من حبيبتي بالطبع ​




- حبيبتي غير مراتي لاحظي اننا قولت حبيبي مش زوجتي او حرمي المصون :t33:​​​ 



> 12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟


​


> - قتل زوجتي استير ​




- كله بيتمني يقتل مراته ايه الجديد :smil12:​​​ 




> مش ده تناقض ولا ايه ميرسى وربنا يوفقك ويحققلك كل ما تتمناه بس ما عدا الاخيره:yahoo:


 
- وبعدين افرض بنكشها علشان اغيظها شوية يا كاندي

عادي عديها :spor24: 

:yahoo: ​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

اولا يا كوبتك المفروض حببتك هى مراتك لكن لو فى اتنين يبقى كلام تانى

 كله بيتمني يقتل مراته ايه الجديد  

يعنى انا جوزى دلوقتى بيدورلى على طريقه هههههههههه قلقتنى:yahoo: 

وبعدين لو عايز تنكشها انا ممكن اعدى:new2:​


----------



## missorang2006 (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

*1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 
أنا اناء اسود كسير عليل
لقتني ايد خزاف ملهوش مثيل
صرت بيدة لناء ابيض جميل
2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
أهديك كل المجد والكرامة ارفع يداي نحوك واسبح اسمك
أكيد يسوع
3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
إبليس الماكر يشغلني بحزن ودموع 
4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
صار لعنة لاجلنا
5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
يسوعي يسمعني صوت هدوء السلام 
6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
صوت حبيبي...على الاذن مثل جواب الصلاة
7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
يا يسوع انت اغلى ما في الوجود اذبح مشيئتي وامرك انت الي يسود
8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
.....عايزك يا ربي تملا كياني
انا عايز اشوك...تلمسني بروحك 
وانت الي بحبك تملاني..
9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
عمري مخاف طول منت معايا
كل اموري سلم ليك
انت ضامني وانت حمايا
والمستقبل مضمون فيك
10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
كسر كل قيود فحيااااتي واملا القلب بقوة روحك
11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
وسط الظلام لقيت ايديم تتمد لي
تمسح دموعي وتشفي كل الي انجرح (دة الي احب اسمع عنة)
12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
...............................زز
13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
وا تنسى انه البار دفع صليبة عنك دين 
شو ناطر من يلي صار ناطر ينصلب مرتين مع علامة سؤال
14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
مع ان حياتي فالشروق مش فالغروب
وريش جناحي لسا بيكبر يدوب
ما في جبال ولا في احلام اوصلها
اديني حاجة اعيشلها .
سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى جدا على الرد الجميل يا missorang2006 وربنا يبارك حياتك:yaka:​


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*



> 1- من أنـــــت .............؟


من قبيلــة الرئيسيات ....من بني الإنسان 



> 2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟


لمن يستحق الــورد 



> 3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟


لمن يستحق الشوكــ 



> 4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟


أنَنَي أُقَل في اليوم أكثَر من مَرَة 
5





> - شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟


أمِي و أبي 


> 6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟


القرآن الكريم 
7





> - من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟


أنــَا 


> 8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟


الحيــاة 


> 9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟


الذنوبــ و الخطايا 
10





> - ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟


بأنْ أكونَ محرجاا 


> 11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن


يكون؟ 
 من وطن غاالي 


> 12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟


قتل رأس الشـــر و الفسـاد بالعالم  ولا تعتبر جريمــة 





> 13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟


أرسم عليها صورة قلب كبيـــــــــر ....بداخلها أكتب دين الإسلام دين الحب و السلام 
*14- 






			كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الفــراغ ...الضياعـ ,...
--------------------

\
/
\
موضوع جميــل جداا

تقبلي تحيَتي ** **

*شكراا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## استير (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*



Coptic Man قال:


> - ميرسي وها اقولك ازاي​
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ماشى يا كوبتك عايز تقتلنى 
طيب الى ميرجعشى يندم بعد كدة 
شكرا يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل دا و شكرا على دفاعك عنى 
و عايزة اقولك مشى كل الرجالة زى كوبتك 
يعنى انت جوزك اكيد هيحوطك جواة عنية مشى هيموتك 
و ربنا يخليكو لبعضى يا قمر


----------



## thelife.pro (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ميرسى ليك على الرد
> 
> 4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟
> انه يجب على من يقرأ هذا الموضوع ان يجيب
> ...




للاسف لا احب ان ارفض دعوة من احد 
ولكن اشكرك مرة ثانية 
فانه لكان في اسئلتك الجمال 

سلااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## استير (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

*1*- من انت ؟   
انسانة 
*2*- باقة ورد لمن تهديها ؟
لمن احبة قلبى بصدق 
3- باقة شوك لمن تهدينها؟
لى كل انسانة معدوم من قلبة الرحمة 
4- اسوا خبر سمعتة ؟ 
سافرى  
5- شخصى لا ترفضى لة طلب ؟
حبيبى 
6- من يطربك؟
كل انسان يسبح باسم الله 
7- من هو توام روحك؟
الانسان الى هيكون شريك حياتى 
8- ما هى التجربة التى تتمنى تكرارها؟ 
رجعوى للمكان الى بحبة 
9- ما هو اكثر شى تخشاة؟
الجرح
10- ما الذى يشعرك باكثر قدر من الحرج؟
لما يكون فى حد بيعملنى احسن من ما انا بعملة 
11- حمامة زاجل استقرات على نفذتك تحمل رساله من مجهول فمن تتمنى ان يكون ؟
من حبيبى 
12- جريمة تتمنا ارتكبها؟
جوازى من كوبتك ......... الى عايز يموتنى 
13- قطعة فحمة صغيرة و جدار نظيف ماذا ترسم و ماذا تكتب تحت الصورة ؟
هرسم صورة لصلب المسيح .... و هكتب ( مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا علية و بحبرة شفنا       اش 53:5 ) 
14- كلمة اخيرة ... ما الذى يصيبك بالملل؟
الوحدة 


​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى ليكى يا فراشه على الرد الجميل وربنا يوفقك


وميرسى ليكى على التحيه شكراااااااااااااا:new4:​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

 

> اولا يا كوبتك المفروض حببتك هى مراتك لكن لو فى اتنين يبقى كلام تانى


 
- قصدك ايه يا كاندي كده بتهدئ النفوس :new2: 

اخر حاجة كنت اتوقعها منك الحقيقة :spor22: ​




> كله بيتمني يقتل مراته ايه الجديد


​


> يعنى انا جوزى دلوقتى بيدورلى على طريقه هههههههههه قلقتنى:yahoo: ​




- كل شئ جايز :beee: 

وربنا يوفقه علشان تهدئ النفوس مع مراتي :ranting: ​​​ 




> وبعدين لو عايز تنكشها انا ممكن اعدى:new2:


​ 
- ما كان من الاول :spor24:​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*



استير قال:


> ماشى يا كوبتك عايز تقتلنى
> طيب الى ميرجعشى يندم بعد كدة
> شكرا يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل دا و شكرا على دفاعك عنى
> و عايزة اقولك مشى كل الرجالة زى كوبتك
> ...


 
وانا اقدر يا استير

ده كلام وبس انتي عارفة انا مقدرش استغني عنك

ده انتي النص الجميل في حياتي :36_3_15: 

خدي الرشوة دي :36_3_11:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*




> 1- من أنـــــت .............؟



إنسانة خاطئة



> 2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟



فى يوم الجمعة العظيمة أهديها لربى و إلهى يسوع المسيح



> 3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟



لعدو الخير إبليس



> 4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟



موت شخص أعرفة 



> 5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟



بابا و ماما و أب أعترافى



> 6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟



الترانيم الهادية و الحزينة



> 7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟



أتنين .. أميرة و إيمان



> 8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟



الجامعة



> 9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟



موت حد بحبة قوى و قريب منى قوى



> 10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟



لما حد يسئلنى أى حاجة و معرفش أجاوب 



> 11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟



أصدقائى ( أميرة أو إيمان أو دولاجى أو سوزى أو رشا )



> 12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟



أموت إبليس



> 13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟



هارسم صورتى فى إنكسار و بدموع و أكتب سامحنى يا رب أنا الخاطئة



> 14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............



التكرار​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

عزيزتى استير اولا شكرا ليكى على الرد الجميل اوى اللى انا سعيده بيه جدا جدا رد من انسانه كلها مشاعر واحاسيس مرهفه الانسان اللى بيحب الحب ده كلها تستاهل الطرف التانى يعملها تمثال مع انى عارفه انه اكيد بيحبك اوى اوى واكيد يستاهل حبك ليه ربنا يسعدك ويوفقك ويحققلكوا كل اللى تتمنوا


                              :heart:    تمنياتى لكم بحياه سعيده يارب:heart: 


                                     :36_22_26: :36_22_26: :36_22_26:​


----------



## استير (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

حبيبتى كاندى انا بجد بشكرك على ردك الجميل دا 
و بجد انتى انسانة رائعة و حبوبة اوى و صدقنى انا بعزك كتير 
شكرا ليكى يا قمرة على الكلمات الجميلة دى بسى عايزة اقولك ان مشى انا الى المفروضى يتعملى تمثال 
بالعكسى دا هو الى يستحق اكبر تمثال و اعظم هدية فى العالم لنو رائع بجد و يستاهل اكتر من كدة بكتير 
ربنا يوفقك و يسعدك انتى كمان و تكونى اسعد انسانة فى الدنيا مع جوزك 
و انا بتمنلك حياة سعيدة من كل قلبى ​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

بقى ياكوبتك كل شىء جايز ماشى على العموم انا كنت هى النفوس زى ما انت قلت وبعدين انا برد على كلامك:yahoo:  هههههههههه

سيبك من كل ده شوفت الرد الممتع الجميل  بتاع استير اكيد مامتك بتدعيلك كل يوم 3 مرات هتقول اشمعنى 3 هقولك باسم الثالوث بجد انسانه رائعه شوفت الرد على الموضوع فى حب اكتر من كده ربنا يجمع الشمل عن قريب وما جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان تمنياتى لكم مسقبل مشرق ومنير وربنا يوفقكوا:smil13:​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

​[بجد يا استير انا عاجزه على الرد على كلامك الجميل بجد هو يا بخته بيكى واكيد هو يستاهل كل الكلام الجميل اللى انتى قولتيه وعلشان هو اكيد انسان رائع علشان كده ربنا رزقه بواحده زيك ربنا يوفقكوا وريسعكوا ويارك حياتكوا:ab4: 

                                          :11_6_204:  :36_3_9: ​[/COLOR]


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ايه يا فراشه الرد الروحانى الجميل ده ربنا يوفقك ويبارك حياتك ويسعدك:yaka:​


----------



## anows522 (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

من أنـــــت .............؟ 
انوس


2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
خطيبتي


3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
الى نفسي عندم اخطئ



4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
موت عمتى




5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
بابا


6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
صوت ابونا هدرا في القداس الغريغوري



7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
اختي ام سيمون



8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟
تجمع افراد العائلة بعيد عن المناسبات



9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
المستقبل



10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
الخطاء في الكلام امام الناس في النطق او عدم فهم الموضوع



11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
خطيبتي



12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟
مفيش


13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
ارسم قبر

اكتب اسمي 



14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
الحياة نفسها


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرا ليك يا الطائر الشجاع على الرد الدبلوماسى وربنا يوفقك  بس فى تعليق ضغير الناس بتحمد ربنا مش البشر وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا​



بل الشكر موصول لمن يستحقه ..

وردي ليس دبلوماسياً ..

وإنما مشاعر مخلوطة بعقل ، وهذا عين الكمال ، ولا أدعي بذلك لنفسي الكمال ..

وقصدي بشيء يحمدني الناس عليه : أيُّ شيءٍ خدمتُ به أحداً فأسدى لي الشكر ، فأسعدني سروره ، لا أنه حمدني ، وحمد الناس بعضهم بعضاً لا ينافي حمد الإله ، ألا يمكن أن يحب بعضنا بعضاً ولا ينافي هذا حب الله ..

​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*



استير قال:


> حبيبتى كاندى انا بجد بشكرك على ردك الجميل دا
> 
> و بجد انتى انسانة رائعة و حبوبة اوى و صدقنى انا بعزك كتير
> شكرا ليكى يا قمرة على الكلمات الجميلة دى بسى عايزة اقولك ان مشى انا الى المفروضى يتعملى تمثال
> ...


 
:36_3_11: :love34: :love34: :love34: :love34: :36_3_11: 

ايه الاحراج ده 

عماتا انتي عارفة رائي يا استير

والتمثال هيتعملك انتي لا محالة 


:Red_Flying_Heart_2: :11_1_211v: :Red_Flying_Heart:​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> بقى ياكوبتك كل شىء جايز ماشى على العموم انا كنت هى النفوس زى ما انت قلت وبعدين انا برد على كلامك:yahoo: هههههههههه​
> 
> 
> سيبك من كل ده شوفت الرد الممتع الجميل بتاع استير اكيد مامتك بتدعيلك كل يوم 3 مرات هتقول اشمعنى 3 هقولك باسم الثالوث بجد انسانه رائعه شوفت الرد على الموضوع فى حب اكتر من كده ربنا يجمع الشمل عن قريب وما جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان تمنياتى لكم مسقبل مشرق ومنير وربنا يوفقكوا:smil13: ​


 
هي من ناحية بتدعيلي فهي بتدعيلي بس مش عارف ليا ولا عليا

:smil13: ربنا يستر:smil13: 

وميرسي علي كلامك الجميل يا كاندي

ربنا يبارك اسرتك​


----------



## استير (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ​[بجد يا استير انا عاجزه على الرد على كلامك الجميل بجد هو يا بخته بيكى واكيد هو يستاهل كل الكلام الجميل اللى انتى قولتيه وعلشان هو اكيد انسان رائع علشان كده ربنا رزقه بواحده زيك ربنا يوفقكوا وريسعكوا ويارك حياتكوا:ab4:
> 
> :11_6_204:  :36_3_9: ​[/COLOR]



صدقنى يا كاندى انتى الى عسولة و انا مشى عارفة اقولك اية 
غير انك فعلا طيبة اوى و انسانة رائعة بجد 
و صدقنى مشى هو الى يابختة انا الى يا بختى انى عرفتوا 
هو يستهل احسن حاجة فى الدنيا 
و ربنا يوفك و يسعدك و يباركلك بيتك 
:36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11: :11_6_204:


----------



## mahy (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

اولا موضوع رائع كاندى وللامام دائما 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1- من أنـــــت .............؟  ماهى


2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ لامى

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ لكل انسان اعطيتة حب ورد لى بالكرة

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ للاسف سمعت خبر اليوم اد اية تعبنى

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ امى6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ حبيبى

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ لا احد

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ الحب

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ المستقبل

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ لما بعمل حاجة مش راضية عنها يعنى مضطرة

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ مش عارفة 

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ اقتل الغربة والوحدة

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ قلب وبداخلة المسيح

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............الحياة والروتين


----------



## رومانتيك (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

                  1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 
                                                                                       رومانتيك

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ ​             لكل شخص قدر يفرح قلبى ف يوم 

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ ​                عمرى مافكرت انى اجرح حد 

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ ​                           موت بابا
5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ ​                           حبى الاول 

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ ​                       د. مايكل فهمى 

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ ​                        نرمين انتيمتى

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ ​                     الحب بس من غير جرح

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ ​                      انى افتح قلبى تانى

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ ​ 
                 ان حد يهنى قدام حد

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ ​            الشخص الذى انتظره ولا اعرفه

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ ​         انا ف حقوق ف عمرى مافكرت انى ارتكب جريمه لانى عارف كل العقوبات ههههه

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟​                 هارسم عيون مايانا دموع 
           واكتب تحتها اسيرة الحب والحزن

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............​ 
                              الوحده                                ا

--------------------​
على فكرة موضوعك جمييييييييييييل اوووووووووى


----------



## رومانتيك (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 
رومانتيك

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ ​ 
لكل شخص قدر يفرح قلبى ف يوم 

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ ​ 
عمرى مافكرت انى اجرح حد 

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ ​ 
موت بابا
5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ ​ 
حبى الاول 

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ ​ 
د. مايكل فهمى 

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ ​ 
نرمين انتيمتى

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ ​ 
الحب بس من غير جرح

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ ​ 
انى افتح قلبى تانى

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ ​ 
ان حد يهنى قدام حد

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ ​ 
الشخص الذى انتظره ولا اعرفه

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ ​ 
انا ف حقوق ف عمرى مافكرت انى ارتكب جريمه لانى عارف كل العقوبات ههههه

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟​ 
هارسم عيون مايانا دموع 
واكتب تحتها اسيرة الحب والحزن

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............​
الوحده ا

--------------------​ 
على فكرة موضوعك جمييييييييييييل اوووووووووى


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى ليك يا anows522 وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

مرسى ليك يا الطائر الشجاع وبعتذر شكراااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

اللى ربنا يرزقه انسانه ذى دى اكيد مامتك بتدعيلك مش بتدعى عليك  وبعدين بقى تعملها تمثال من الدهب مش اى حاجه كمان ميرسى ليك:dntknw:  ربنا يكون معاكوا​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى ليكى يا استير يا حببتى على كلامك الجميل وربنا يسعدكوا ويحققلكوا كل ما تتمنوا


                                         :16_14_21: :16_14_21: :16_14_21:​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسشى ليكى يا ماهى ويارب الخبر مايكونش مزعج اوى  وربنا يوفقك ويحقلك كل اللى تتمنيه :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى ليك يا رومانتيك على الرد وربنا يحقلك كل اللى بتتمناه ويكون معاك​


----------



## MENA eid (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

بعد قراءه الاسئله احب ان اوجه لك الاسئله بدون حرج ممكن
واشكرك على هذه الاسئله الجميله والمفيده جد ا وانا احبها جدا
لذللك اتمنى المزيد من الاختبارات القادمه والرب معاك الى الافضل
اخوك مينا 
 :yahoo:


----------



## emy (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

1- من أنـــــت .............؟ ​_ايمو ايمى_

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
_للى كان فى يوم حبيبى_
3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
_للى حد طلمنى_
4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
_موت اغلى الناس عليا _
5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
_بابتى بابايا_
6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
_صوت البحر بعشقه_
7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
_واحده صاحبتى_
8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
_الحب اللى كنت عايشه_
9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
_الفراق اين كان _
10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
_لما بكون فى موقف ومش بعرف اتصرف_
11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
_لحد فى بالى_
12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
_لا مش فى جريمه اتمنى ارتكبها_
13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
_الشمس ساعت الغرب هكتب تحتها (فراق )_
14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
_اللى بيشعرنى بالملل _
_الحياه العاديه ممله كلها_
​


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

[COLOR="Red"]بعد قراءه الاسئله احب ان اوجه لك الاسئله بدون حرج ممكن

حاضر يا مينا
1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 

انسانه بتحب ربنا والناس

- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 

اكيد لزوجى الحبيب واولادى

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 

لاى حد ظلمنى

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 

موت ابى وامى

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 

ابنى وبنى

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
بحب اوى الترانيم الحزينه

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....

زوجى


8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
.............................................


9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 

فرا ق ا ى شخص احبه 


10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 

انى معرفش اعامل حد بمعاملته 

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 

 زوجى

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 

مش بحب الجرائم ابد ا ولا  الانتقام من اى شخص مهما اساء لى

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
الشمس ساعت الغرب 

اولا صوره لحبيبى يسوع المسيح  ثانيا  صوره زرجى واولادى اكتب ربنا ما يحرمنى منهم ويباركلى فيهم

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............

الروتين


خلاص يا مينا اى خدمه يارب اكون وفقت[/COLOR]


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

فين اجاباتك انت على الاسئله يا MENA eid المفروض انك يجاوب وشكرااااااااااااااا​


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى ليكى يا ايمى على الرد وربنا يوفقك ويحقلك كل مل تتمنيه​


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

انا يامينا جوبت على الاسئله ويارب اكون وفقت​


----------



## MENA eid (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

اشكرك جدا على الاجابه الصريحه والجميله واتمنى لكى ولاسرتك المزيد من التفاءل والمستقبل الجميل وحياه مع المسيح لكى ولاسرتك الجميله الرب يبارك حياتكم جميعا
مينا
:yahoo:​​​


----------



## MENA eid (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

فين اجاباتك انت على الاسئله يا MENA eid المفروض انك 
يجاوب وشكرااااااااااااااا​حاضر يا    w_candyshop_s

1- من أنـــــت ....

 انا غريب عايش فى الدنيا

- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟

 الى ماما العذراء

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟

 الى نفسى الحقيره التى لاتستحق غير شوك

 4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟

  وفات ابى وامى فى مره واحد

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟

  البنت التى احبها

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟

الياس والحباط وفقدان الامل والالم مع الخوف

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....​ 
لايوجد احد الى الان ...........

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟

اريد تكرار التجربه لكى اتعلم من التجربهالماضيه لكى اسبت وجودى فى مختلف المواضيع الحياه

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟

فقدان الانسانه التى احبها وعدم الثقه

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟

عدم معرفه بوجه عام

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟

حبيبتى و  الامل 

 12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا......

لا احب الجريمه بصفه عامه

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 

احب  ان ارسم الطيور مع الشمس والبحر

الحياه................................................
 
14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............

الفشل فى تحقيق هدف
 


كلمه اخير مع الالم والحزن يتبقى الامل​
ارجو ان تكونى وجتى الامل...... وشكرا   w_candyshop_s  واتمنى ان اكون وفقت  


​


----------



## candy shop (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

اشكرك يا مينا على التعليق الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Moony34 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

- من أنـــــت .............؟

إنسان خاطئ طمعان في رحمة الهي يسوع المسيح


- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
زوجتي


- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
عدو الخير


- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
وفاة خالي


- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
إبني


- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
علي الحجار


- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
زوجتي


- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
أول خلوة روحية... كانت في دير البراموس من حوالي تمنتاشر سنة وكنت في تالتة إعدادي


- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
يوم الدينونة


- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
تكرار خطاياي أمام الهي الحبيب


- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
زوجتي


- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
تحطيم سيارة شخص نصب علي في فلوس من حوالي سبع سنين ومش قادر أنساها


- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
صليب كبير وأكتب تحتيه :
فخري وعزتي وخلاصي


- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
عمل الشغل الروتيني


----------



## candy shop (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

- من أنـــــت ....
انا غريب عايش فى الدنيا

نطره تشاؤميه من اول 

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟

الياس والحباط وفقدان الامل والالم مع الخوف

ليه الاجابه الصعبه اوى دى طول ما المسيح بداخلك  يبقى مفيش مكان لكل ده  

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟

حبيبتى و الامل 

 جميل يارب تتحقق واكيد الامل موجود لاننا منقدرش نعيش من غير امل


كلمه اخير مع الالم والحزن يتبقى الامل

ارجو ان تكونى وجتى الامل...... وشكرا w_candyshop_s واتمنى ان اكون وفقت 

انا ما لقتش اى حاجه تدل على الامل بل غلى الخوف واليأس والحزن اللى فى كل كلمه من كلامك بص اكيد كل واحد جواه شويه خوق من اى حاجه  وممكن يكون جواه حزن على اى شىء
لكن مش لازم نستسلم لازم نحس ان احنا اقوى من كل ده  انا دايما اقول استطيع كل شىء بالمسيح الذى يقوينى:yaka: 

وصدقنى دايماقدام عينى الايه بتاعه البابا كيرلس

كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا  بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر


المسيح يكون معاك ويبارك حياتك وينور طريقك1- من أنـــــت ....​


----------



## Abo Daniel (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 
abo Daniel

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
زوجتي
3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
السؤال ده موجه للبنات؟ (تهدينها)
4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
موت ابي وامي
5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
Daniel
6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
مافيش حد معين
7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
لا يوجد
8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
نفسي ارجع ايام الجامعه
9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
المستقبل
10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
اي مكان اروحه لاول مره
11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
ابي وامي
12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
لا يوجد
13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
طالما الجدار نظيف مش هاوسخه
14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟
حاجات كتير اهمها
الاسئله الكتيره​


----------



## candy shop (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى يا Abo Daniel علىالرد 

1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 
abo Daniel 

اهلا بيك

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
زوجتي

يارب دايما
5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
Daniel

ربنا يخليهولك

- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟
حاجات كتير اهمها
الاسئله الكتيره

ارجو مايكنش الاسئله كانت كثيره



شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جاسى (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

*- من أنـــــت .............؟ 
انا جاسى اللى مسواش حاجه بنغير حبيبى يسوع
2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
لحبيبى يسوع واللى انا بحبهم
3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
لشوشو*الشيطان*:smil12: 
4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
موت صحبه ماما
5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
اللى انا بحبهم مش بحب ارفضلهم اى طلب بس برفض:smil12: 
6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟
الترانيم عموما 
7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
ميرا
8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
ولا تجربه
9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
خايفه يحصلى حاجه مش متوقعاها تكون وحشه
10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
لما اكون بحب حد وتطاع مش بنحبنى وتكسفنى هى محصلتليش بس بتخيلها:smil12: 
11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
ربى حبيبى
12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
وانا هرتكب جريمه ليه ياختى عايزانى اروح السجن ولا ايه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
اولا مش بعرف ارسم غير ورده وبطه
فهرسم ورده واديها للبطه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟
بعدى عن الرب
نشكركم لحسن استماعكم
هههههههههههههههه
............​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

1- من أنـــــت .............؟
 ان مرمر بنت بابا يسوع
2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
اهديها الي السيد المسيح لانه فداني
3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
الي كل شخص يفكر في الخيانة
4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
موت او سفر اعز الناس عندي
5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
صديقتي الغاليا عليا
6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
صوت الكاهن في القداس وبالاخص (بابا)
7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
توام روحي هي حبيبتي مادونا
8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
التجربة التي يختبر فيها المسيح ايماني
9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
الحب
10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
ان يكون هناك من يظلمني
11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
من صديقة عمري
12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
لا يوجد في راسي اي جريمة
13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
وردة ذبلانة واسفلها شوك
14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
الحياة تصيبني بالملل لانه لايوجد شي جديد


----------



## candy shop (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى يا جاسى على الرد

من أنـــــت .............؟ 
انا جاسى اللى مسواش حاجه بنغير حبيبى يسوع
2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
لحبيبى يسوع واللى انا بحبهم

ايه الرد الجميل ده

0- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
لما اكون بحب حد وتطاع مش بنحبنى وتكسفنى هى محصلتليش بس بتخيلها 

طيب تخيلى حاجه حلوه

2- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
وانا هرتكب جريمه ليه ياختى عايزانى اروح السجن ولا ايه

لا يا حببتى بعد الشر عليكى يار شوشو هو اللى يدخل السجن:spor


- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟
بعدى عن الرب
نشكركم لحسن استماعكم
هههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ليك يا جاسى يا حببتى وربنا يبارك حياتك:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## candy shop (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى يا مرمر على الرد

- من أنـــــت .............؟
ان مرمر بنت بابا يسوع:yaka: 
2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
اهديها الي السيد المسيح لانه فداني
رد رائع

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
صوت الكاهن في القداس وبالاخص (بابا)
ممكن اعرف بابا كاهن واسمه ابونا ايه

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
التجربة التي يختبر فيها المسيح ايماني

رد روحانى جدا


13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
وردة ذبلانة واسفلها شوك

مع انى بحب الورد اوى وبزعل لما بيدبل

- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
الحياة تصيبني بالملل لانه لايوجد شي جديد 

بجد:  اشكرك على الرد الجميل وربنا يارك حياتك:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## remorb (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

1- من أنت....؟
أنا الخاطئ
2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....​؟ 
زوجتي

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
إلي نفسي

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
برود محبة الكثيرين

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
حفيدتي

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
ألحان الكنيسة

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
ابنتي

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
تأليف كتاب

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
الموت الأبدي

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
مدح الناس
11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
أب اعترافي
12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
قتل الشيطان الذي بداخلي
13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
وردة وسأكتب أهديها إلي كل مسيحي
14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
الفكر الخاطئ​[/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

اولا ميرسى remorb على الرد​
 باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....
؟ 
زوجتي

اجمل باقه

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 
إلي نفسي

قمه التواضغ

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
حفيدتي
  ربنا يخليهالك

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
ابنتي

ربنا يحافظ عليها

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
أب اعترافي

كلام جميل

- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
وردة وسأكتب أهديها إلي كل مسيحي

مااجملها قطعه فحم

اشكرك على الرد الجميل على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك :yaka:​


----------



## MarMar2004 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

طبعا بكل سرور اجوبك واقولك ان بابا كاهن في كنيسة ماريوحنا الحبيب بنجع حمادي واسمه ابونا تيموثاوس داود


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 

شيماء جمال الدين

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
الى احمد حبيبى وزوجى

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 

لامى

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 

خبر وفاة جدى

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 

حبيبى وزوجى

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 

صوت زوجى الحبيب

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 

زوجى الحبيب

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 

تجربه تعرفى على حبيبى

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 


الموت

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 

وجودى مع ناس لا اعرفهم


11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 

من خالى الحبيب

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 

قتل خائن

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 

سارسم طفل حزين


14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............

بعد زوجى عنى يشعرنى بالملل ولو كان لمده دقيقه


----------



## candy shop (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

....ميرسى ليكى يا مرمر على ردك وارجو تبليغ سلامى لابونا وخليه يصلي من اجلى وربنا يخليه ويحافظ عليه وعلى بنته :new5: :yaka​:


----------



## candy shop (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

,,,,,شيماء انا اولا اشكرك على ردك على الموضوع اهلا بيكى بجد

- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
الى احمد حبيبى وزوجى

ربنا يخليهولك

- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 

حبيبى وزوجى

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 

صوت زوجى الحبيب

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 

زوجى الحبيب

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 

تجربه تعرفى على حبيبى

انا اتمنى انه يقرا الكلام ده اكيد هو يستاهل حبك ليه وحبه ليكى ربنا ما يحرمكوا من بغض ابدا ويسعدكوا 

انا شخصيا سعيده اوى ييكى وربنا يوفقك :Red_Heart_with_Arro :Red_Heart_with_Arro :Red_Heart_with_Arro​


----------



## MUSTAFA ALI (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 

 انا مصطفى افلاطون الزمان 

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 

لمن احب 

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 

لكل من آذاني بقدر لا يمكن ان انساه 

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 


 الأذى لأي بريئ

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟  انسان >>>

لحد الان الكل يمكن ان ارفض له :closedeye 

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
صوت الماء

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
لا اظن اني وجدته بعد

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 

ان اراها ( فتاة التقيتها منذ حوالي  4 اعوام )

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟  

الرفض 

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 

اي امنيه تهدم امام من يهدمها لي  

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 

 من من احب 

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 

اعدم  كل من  ردم نهرا واحرق بستانا 

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 

اتركه فارغ فجماله في  نقائه 

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............

التكرار والروتين بغير  سبب مقنع


----------



## استفانوس (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاتعليق مع التحفظ لااشعار اخر​


----------



## حنونه (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

انسان خلقه الله---------شكله حلو
لامي العذراء------------لانها حنونه
لا اهدي اشواك--------------ليس لها مكان عندي
هناك الكثير من الاخبار السيئة -----------كل محنة لناس اعرفهم 
ابي وامي ---------يا رب طول عمرهم
ترنيمة يا ام الله يا حنونه --------يا كنز الرحمة والمعونه---------كلماتها جميلة
لا اعرف
زيارة اهلي في اميركا ---------بس ما فيش فلوس للسفر
المرض والالم ---------لا اتحمله
ايذاء الاخرين---------لا يفيدني بشيء
احد اخوتي ---------بحبهم كثير
لا ارتكب جرائم-----ما لهش لزوم
ارسم يسوع -----اكتب انا الطريق والحق والحياة ----------بس ما اعرفش ارسم
لا يوجد بحياتي ملل --------ما عندي وقت للملل


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

......اولا ميرسى على الرد

1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 

انا مصطفى افلاطون الزمان

اهلا بيك

.3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 

لكل من آذاني بقدر لا يمكن ان انساه

المسامح كريم

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 

اي امنيه تهدم امام من يهدمها لي

ربنا يحققلك كل ما تتمناه

2- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 

اعدم كل من ردم نهرا واحرق بستان

ليه العنف ده

.........شكراليك وربنا يوفقك...​....


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

....... شكرا ليك يا فريد على الرد الطويل.......​...


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

.......... الله على ردك الجميل واسم على ما يسمى حنونه وانتى باين من كلامك انك حنونه ربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك ويحققلك كل ما تتمنيه ويسعدك ....​.


----------



## samer12 (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> 1- من أنـــــت .............؟
> عبد للمسيح
> 2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟
> 
> ...


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

........اولا ميرسى ليك على الرد يا سمير

- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 

أهديها لأبنتي الغلية نور عيوني

ربنا يخليهالك

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
أمي الله يطول عمرها

 ربنا ما يحرمك منها

- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
زوجتي الغالية

ربنا يسعدكوا  وتحياتى ليها

حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
أصدقائي في الغربة

ربنا يرجعهملك بالسلامه

3- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
الصليب وأكتب شكرا لك يا رب على فدائنا

اجمل شىء تعمله


شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتكوا ويسعدكوا ...​.........


----------



## candy shop (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

,,,,,,,, شكرا لكل من شارك فى الموضوع بالرد.​.....


----------



## mazzikanoo (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

* من أنـــــت .............؟
 مايكل.. مازيكانو

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
لأخويا

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟
للزمن 

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
موت جدتى

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
الى حد ما اخويا .. اكتر واحد ممكن مارفضلوش طلب

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
الموسيقى الهادية ... لان مفيش بنى ادم بيطربنى

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 
كان فى بس للأسف ... بيحب دلوقتى

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
اقسى تجربة ................................ انى اركب الصاروخ فى دريم بارك

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
بيت الرعب فى الملاهى

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
لما معرفش افتح الشباك و انا فى المترو... و تكون راكبة جمبى بنت جامعية

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
السفارة الأمريكية

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
ابيع اثااار ....

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
ارسم المسيح على الصليب و انا قاعد تاحتيه ولا على بالى من الالامه و صلبه 
و اقول للأسف انا اللي قاعد تحتيه,, انا اللي مابحسش هو اتألم من اجلي اد ايه

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
كل ماهو للدراسة ( المذاكرة .. الكتب .. الاقلام .. الورق... الخ )

يا ريت اللي انا كاتبه دة الناس ماتفتكرهوش سخرية دة كلام حقيقى عن واحد فاااااااااااشل اللي هو اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

من أنـــــت .............؟
مايكل.. مازيكانو

 اه- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 
لأخويلا بيك يا مايكل

 ربنايخليهولك


- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
اقسى تجربة ................................ انى اركب الصاروخ فى دريم بارك

 بسيطه

1- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 
السفارة الأمريكية

اشمعنى السفاره الامريكيه

- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
ابيع اثااار  

الطيب احسن

- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
ارسم المسيح على الصليب و انا قاعد تاحتيه ولا على بالى من الالامه و صلبه 
و اقول للأسف انا اللي قاعد تحتيه,, انا اللي مابحسش هو اتألم من اجلي اد ايه

ربنا يكون معاك

4- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............
كل ماهو للدراسة ( المذاكرة .. الكتب .. الاقلام .. الورق... الخ )

شىء لابد منه وبالنجاح

يا ريت اللي انا كاتبه دة الناس ماتفتكرهوش سخرية دة كلام حقيقى عن واحد فاااااااااااشل اللي هو انا

بالعكس الانسان اللى يكتب كده مستحيل يكون فاشل بس محتاج يكون مع ربنا اكتر شويه وربنا يوفقك انشالله ​


----------



## mazzikanoo (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

بالعكس الانسان اللى يكتب كده مستحيل يكون فاشل بس محتاج يكون مع ربنا اكتر شويه وربنا يوفقك انشالله 

*                                        هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 عالعموم ميرسي للمجاملة بس انا فاشل و ياريتنى زى مانت بتقول مش فاشل*​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

معلش للتدخل بس كلمه فاشل صعبه اوى بايدك انك تتصالح مع نفسك وتطلب معونه ربنا وباذن الله هتشطب كلمه فاشل من قاموس حياتك الى نجاح عظيم وربنا يوفقك ويكون معاك يا mazzikanoo​


----------



## mazzikanoo (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

*اولا مفيش حاجة اسمها معلش ... ثانيا : انا بقالى 8 سنين نفسي اتقدم خطوة و مش عارف ابقى فاشل ولا لأ؟ *​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

مش معنى الدنيامعكساك شويه انك تبقى فاشل لان الفشل ده شماعه بنعلق غليها اخطاءنا لان بايدك تيقى ناجح وبايدك العكس انا اتمنى انك تروح تعترف وتتناول وتطلب تدخل ربنا فى كل تصرفاتك لانه هو ابوك السماوى وشويه شويه حياتك هتتغير للاحسن خلى ربنا جواك دا ربنا بيقول  

      (تعالوا الىّ ايها المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم) 

ارمى حمولك على الله وانشالله هتلاقى نتيجه جميله تغير حياتك للافضل وربنا يبارك حياتك

ارجوا مكنش طولت​​





















]​


----------



## mazzikanoo (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

*ميرسي جدا على اهتمامك الجميل و اتمنى انا اعمل بالكلام دة .............. صلولى كتييييييييييييييييير جدا انا محتاج دة اوي اوي​*


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويرشدك لكل ما هو صالح لك وينور طريقك

شكرااااااااا ليك وربنا يكون معاك يا مايكل​


----------



## mazzikanoo (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

*هو انا قلت اسمى قبل كدة .... ما علينا غالبا قولته...​*


----------



## almo7eb_17 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

مرحبا!!!


----------



## mazzikanoo (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

*انا بقى لو فى غابة كنت هابقى الحية​*


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

اهلا بيك ونورت المنتدى  والموضوع

يا almo7eb_17​


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

انا بقى لو فى غابة كنت هابقى الحية

انا مش فاهمه ايه المقصود بالجمله دى

وبعدين انت كتبت  اسمك فى  يدايه الموضوع

يا مايكل​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

أرد على السؤال المحرج و أقول :
1. أنا طارق قاقيش و عضو جديد وبينادوني أبو حنا مع انو *حنا *لسا مش موجود ولا ام حنا.
2.أهدي باقة ورد إلى القائمين على هذا الموقع و إلى كل الأعضاء.


----------



## mazzikanoo (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

*انا قريت التوقيع بتاع almo7eb_17 و كاتب لو احنا فى غابة يبقى لازم تكون الاسد ... فانا رديت على توقيعه
بأن الأسد هو اقوي حيوان فى الغابة لكن مش اذكى من الحية .....بس خلاص​*


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

اهلا بيك يا طارق فى المنتدى 

واكيد نورت الموضوع  

.أهدي باقة ورد إلى القائمين على هذا الموقع و إلى كل الأعضاء.

شكراااااااااااااا ليك واكيد باقه الورد وصلت شكرااا لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

اوكى المعلومه وصلت 

وشكراااااا يا مايكل​


----------



## mazzikanoo (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

*العفو يا فندم احنا تحت امرك​*


----------



## almo7eb_17 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

للاسف يا اخ ماززيكانوو
انا مو قصدي مين هو الحيوان الافضل...


يعرف الاسد بانه ملك الغابه
وانا حكيت لازم اكون الاسد في المكان الي انا متواجد فيه..

دمت بكل احترام وتقدير ..


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

شكرااااااااااا ليك على التوضيح يا  almo7eb_17​


----------



## almo7eb_17 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

عفوا

وانا بعتذر على توضيحي لانه في شويه انانية !!!
بس مو بقصدي والله...


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

بالعكس توضيحك ده محل احترام وتقدير

شكرااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## almo7eb_17 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

وشكرا ليك....


----------



## فادى ميشيل (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

w candy shop s
انتى فين


----------



## mazzikanoo (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

*شكرا لتوضيحك بس صدقنى دة مجرد رأي ... و انا مش زعلان المهم انت ماتزعلش..
و برضه هاقولك .... 
( ملك الغابة ملك بالقوة مش اكتر .. انما فى نظرى انا الحية بحكمتها هى احسن من الأسد ) 
بس ادى الرأي... و عالعموم اذا كنت زعلان يا سي دى خلاص الاسد كويس و حلو و جمييييل
بس انت ماتكنش زعلان...​*


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

اهلا يا فادى

انا موجوده باستمرار

وباين من خلال مواضيعى 

ياله جواب على الاسئله

وشكرااااااااااااااااا على سؤالك​


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

حصل خير وافتكر ان مفيش حد زعلان واحنا هنا كلنا اخوه واخوات
​


----------



## almo7eb_17 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

لالالا ... ما في شي
انا خايف لتفكروا بردي اهانه او انانيه

بس الحمد لله كلنا اخوات وحبايب

ويا سيدي الحيه حيوان حكيم وجميل



مشكورين على ردودكم
دمتم بكل احترام


----------



## amali (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟   لكل الناس الطيبين 

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟  لكل من يكرهنا

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟   

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟  والدي طبعا

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟  

لا يوجد احلى و لا اروع من كتاب الله القران الكريم

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟  لا احد

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ .........

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟  ملاقاة الله سبحانه و تعالى 

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ .......

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 



13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟ 

الاساءة لديننا الاسلام

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

اشكرك على الرد على الموضوع

وعلى فكره احنا مش بنكره حد لاننا فى الاخر اخوه

الدين لاله والوطن للجميع

شكرااا يا amali​


----------



## almo7eb_17 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

رد جميل يا amali

دمتي بكل ود واحترام


----------



## amali (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> اشكرك على الرد على الموضوع
> 
> وعلى فكره احنا مش بنكره حد لاننا فى الاخر اخوه
> 
> ...



اختي في الله اولا 

عزيزتي ثانيا انا لم اقصد شئ و كل الاعضاء اظن انهم ردو نفس الرد 

و انت يعني الشوك حتهديه لاهلك

طبعا ستهديه لكل من يكرهك


شكرا مرة تانية على الموضوع

على فكرة ما شاء الله عليكي

مواضيعك رائعة اختي

اهنئك عليها

في انتظار المزيد:t25:


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى ليكى يا حببتى على ردك الجميل

واكيد انا سعيده ان موضيعى بتعجبك 

وارجو ميكونش كلامى زعلك انا بقول كلنا واحد

 شكراااااااااا يا قمر  ياamali​


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

احنا هنا مش بنزعل من حد خالص

لاننا فى الاخر اخوه يا almo7eb_17​


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

احنا هنا مش بنزعل من حد خالص

لاننا فى الاخر اخوه يا almo7eb_17​


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

احنا هنا مش بنزعل من حد خالص

لاننا فى الاخر اخوه يا almo7eb_17​


----------



## مارسيليانا (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

[COLOR="Navy"][/COLOR]من انت ؟
ولا حاجة
باقة ورد لمن تهديها؟دينى واسرتى وكل اللى يحبنى
باقة شوكلمن تهديها؟للظلم والكدب 
من هو توأم روحك؟
لايوجد تؤام للروح فى الوضع الحالى
من يطربك ؟
الصوت الجميل الهادى 
ماهى التجربة التى تتمنى تكرارها؟
الدراسة المزاكرة السعادة
ماهو اكثر شىء تخشاة؟
فقدان الأمل
ما الذى يشعرك بأكتر قدر من الحرج ؟ إن لو حد طلب منى اى حاجة وانا بإمكانى أعملها ومعملتهاش  او لوكان الطلب دا مش فى إمكانى
حمامة زاجلة استقرت  على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى ان يكون؟
 ياترى هيكون مين  اتمنى أنها تكون رسالة ابدية
قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار ...................ز؟ 
سما وشمس وبحر يعنى طبيعة ما الذى يصيبك بالملل ؟
  عدم استغلال الوقت ودا اللى بيصيب الملل


----------



## مارسيليانا (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

[COLOR="Navy"][/COLOR[COLOR="[SIZE="3"]DarkRed"]]من انت ؟[/COLOR]
ولا حاجة
باقة ورد لمن تهديها؟دينى واسرتى وكل اللى يحبنى
باقة شوكلمن تهديها؟للظلم والكدب 
من هو توأم روحك؟
لايوجد تؤام للروح فى الوضع الحالى
من يطربك ؟
الصوت الجميل الهادى 
ماهى التجربة التى تتمنى تكرارها؟
الدراسة المزاكرة السعادة
ماهو اكثر شىء تخشاة؟
فقدان الأمل
ما الذى يشعرك بأكتر قدر من الحرج ؟ إن لو حد طلب منى اى حاجة وانا بإمكانى أعملها ومعملتهاش  او لوكان الطلب دا مش فى إمكانى
حمامة زاجلة استقرت  على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى ان يكون؟
 ياترى هيكون مين  اتمنى أنها تكون رسالة ابدية
قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار ...................ز؟ 
سما وشمس وبحر يعنى طبيعة ما الذى يصيبك بالملل ؟
  عدم استغلال الوقت ودا اللى بيصيب الملل[/SIZE]


----------



## abn_al_mse7 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

من أنـــــت .............؟ 

 غريب في ارض غريبه....روماني 
2
- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 

اتمني انها تكون كبيره لاني هدي وره لكل الي بحبه و بيحبني بصدق
3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 

متمناش ان اقابل الشخص الي اديله الباقه دي اتمني ان اضل زي ما انا احب كل الناس 

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 

لحد دلوقت مفيش
5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 
مش عارف بس انا دايما بنقذ الي بيوافق عقلي و بوزن اي طلب مهما كان الطالب

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 
فاديا بزي

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 

مفيش
8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 

برضوا مفيش بس لو انا فهمت السؤال صح فاعتقد السفر لاني بحب اسافر كتير
9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
لا اخشي شئ لاننا محمين بدم المسيح بس ماتمناش ان اسمع خبر وفاه واحد من اهلي 

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
ان اكلم بنت
11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 

مش عارف...اي حد بعزه
12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 
جريمه ايه حرام عليك

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 
شمعنا فحم ؟؟ طاب انا عايز قلم:cry_smile::cry_smile: ....بس لو لقيت قلم هكتب كلمه الله محبه

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟...........
ان اقعد مع الناس كتير بحب اقعد لوحدي
.


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

مارسيليانا اشكرك على الرد

قة ورد لمن تهديها؟دينى واسرتى وكل اللى يحبنى

اكيد الكل يحبك

اقة شوكلمن تهديها؟للظلم والكدب

عند حق

ماهى التجربة التى تتمنى تكرارها؟
الدراسة المزاكرة السعادة

اول ح اشوفه بيحب الدراسه وعايز يرجعلها تانى

ماهو اكثر شىء تخشاة؟
فقدان الأمل

طول ما ربنا موجود الامل موجود

كلام جميل ربنا معاكى ويحققلك كل اللى تتمنيه:94:​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

رومانى اشكرك على المشاركه 

- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 

متمناش ان اقابل الشخص الي اديله الباقه دي اتمني ان اضل زي ما انا احب كل الناس

انشالله عمرك ما هتقابله

- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 

برضوا مفيش بس لو انا فهمت السؤال صح فاعتقد السفر لاني بحب اسافر كتير

السؤال صح وربنا يوفقك

- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 
لا اخشي شئ لاننا محمين بدم المسيح بس ماتمناش ان اسمع خبر وفاه واحد من اهلي

كلام جميل  وربنا يخليهملك

0- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
ان اكلم بنت

اول مره اسمع ولد يقول كده بجد ربنا يوفقك

شكرااااااا ليك وربنا يكون معاك ويحققلك كل اللى تتمناه
​


----------



## مارلين (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

1- من أنـــــت .............؟ 

أنا مارلين

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 

للمنتدى الجميل ده

3- باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟ 

لكل أعداء الإنسانية

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 

خبر وفاة الماما

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 

كانت الماما وبعدها ما بسمع كلام حدا

6- من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 

الفنانة فيروز + العندليب + السيدة أم كلثوم

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 

إختي نيكول

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 

إني أسافر لأم الدنيا مصر مرة تانية:smil12:

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 

إنو يكون الرب غير راضي عني

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 

لما بحكي مع حدا غريب

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 

رسالة من إمي إنها تكون راضيا عني

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟ 

لا بعيد الشر ما بدي أرتكب شي

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟ 

بحبك ماما و وحشتيني كتير 

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............

الروتين

مرسي كتير مهضوم وأسئلة كتير حلوة


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

اشكرك على الرد يا مارلين 

- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 

للمنتدى الجميل ده

جميل بيكى وبكل اللى فيه

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 

خبر وفاة الماما

ربنا يرحمها

- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 

إختي نيكول

ربنا يخليهالك

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 

إني أسافر لأم الدنيا مصر مرة تانية

ربنا يحققلك اللى تتمنبه

1- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 

رسالة من إمي إنها تكون راضيا عني

اكيد اللى عنها بنت بكلامها الجميل الناس كلها وماما وربنا كمان راضين عنك

مرسي كتير مهضوم وأسئلة كتير حلوة

انتى هضومه اكتر

ميرسى ليكى يا حببتى على ردك وكلامك الجميل وربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك
​


----------



## مارلين (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

الرب يباركك حبيبتي​


----------



## اسيا (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 


 لاغلى انسانة على قلبي لامي حبيبتي 3-

 باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟

 لمن يكره السلام والحب في العالم

4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 

الظلم الصهيوني الامريكاني على الامة العربية الاسلامية 

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟ 

ماما 6- 

من يـــــطربـــــك..(مش شرط مطرب ...أي صوت في الحياة)؟ 

الشيخ القارىء المنشد العفاسي 

7- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 

اممممممممممممممممم اختى هبة الله 

8- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
سفري لمكة المكرمة انها احلى تجربة في حياتي لزيارة بيت الله الحرام 

9- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟ 

 الكذب 

10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
عندما اظلم شخص 

11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟ 

اه ههههه صديقتي جهاد 

12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟

 لا استطيع  لان ديني لا يرضى لذلك   

13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟

 الحب والسلام لاطفال العالم  

14- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟............

عندما لا اضع خطة لقضاء الصيف


----------



## مارلين (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

أهلا اسيا وانت كتير مهضومه
انت من اي بلد؟؟​


----------



## فادى ميشيل (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

باقة وردلمن اهديها
لكالمسيحين اللى فى المنتدى
باقة شوك لمــن تهديـنـها......؟
لكل من ارتد عن الميسيحية
4- أسوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
وفاة واحد قريبى اسمة محب وهو يناهز من العمر23

5- شخــــص لا ترفـــض له طلـــب...؟
اصحابى
- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟
صديقى اسمة بيشوى
- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟
الحب
- ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟
الفشل فى تحقيق احلامى
10- ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ 
عندما يخاب الظن فيا
11- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فمن تتمنى أن يكون؟
من صديقتى فى فرنسا
12- جريمة تتمني ارتكابهــــــا.......؟

لا يوجد
13- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟
 صورة البابا كيرلس
4- كلمة أخيرة ...... ما الذي يصيبك بالملل؟......
عند عدم تواجد اصحابى:yaka:


----------



## basboosa (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

مرسى كتير يا كاندى على الموضوع ده بس انا عايزة احتفظ بالاجابة لنفسى ولو حبيت اهدى باقة ورد هاهديها ليكى لانك لذيذة قوى ودمك خفيف باين فى الردود بتاعتك بس انا عايزة اعرف اسمك كاندى ولا ساندى


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى يا اسيا

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديـــها.....؟ 


لاغلى انسانة على قلبي لامي حبيبتي 

ربنا يخليهالك

- من هو تــــوأم روحـــــــــــك.....؟ 

اممممممممممممممممم اختى هبة الله

ربنا ما يحرمكوا من بعض

- ما هي التجربة التي تتمني تكرارها..؟ 
سفري لمكة المكرمة انها احلى تجربة في حياتي لزيارة بيت الله الحرام

ربنا ينولهالك

- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟

الحب والسلام لاطفال العالم

وانا معاكى

شكراا ليكى وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى يا ميشيل 

اقة وردلمن اهديها
لكالمسيحين اللى فى المنتدى

شكرااا ليك بالنيابه عنهم

سوأ خـــبر سمعته............؟ 
وفاة واحد قريبى اسمة محب وهو يناهز من العمر23

ربنا يرحمه ويصبرك ويصبر اهله

ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــاه....؟
الفشل فى تحقيق احلامى

ربنا يحققلك كل ما تتمناه

3- قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليها وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة ؟
صورة البابا كيرلس

اجمل شىء

شكرااااا ليك وربنا يوفقك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

ميرسى ليكى يا بسبوسه على درد 

واشكرك على الورده وعلى كلامك الجميل

وانا اسمى كاندى

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## فادى ميشيل (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

على فكرة انا اسمى فادى ميشيل مش ميشيل وربنا يبارك حياتكم كلكم


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محرج ؟ شرط على اللي يدخل يجاوب*

انا اسفه يا فادى​


----------

